# Zeus X Mesh



## Timwis (13/3/20)

No pics yet as there is no marketing i can find online but i know Geekvape are about to release the Zeus X Mesh RTA with one of it's main features being the deck (so i assume must mean entire base section including deck) is compatible with the standard Zeus X.


----------



## Sir Vape (13/3/20)

I have seen it. Looks like a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/3/20)

Sir Vape said:


> I have seen it. Looks like a winner


Sounds a winner but not seen it, as soon as i receive it from Geekvape i will post pics but i have tracking numbers for about 5 packages from China that all seem to of been stopped in their tracks and going nowhere soon due to the Coronavirus!


----------



## TonySC (14/3/20)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (15/3/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/zues-dual-mesh.t63743/

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timwis (15/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (16/3/20)

@Dhesan23 my zues dual mesh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

So when Geekvape released the Zeus X the marketing said this:

"
*Zeus X*
*Designed for RTA Enthusiasts*
*The Zeus X is the final edition of the Zeus series, specially designed for RTA enthusiasts.*
*A comprehensive upgrade has been made on this edition based on suggestions and*
*feedbacks from hundreds of Zeus enthusiasts around the world.*
*Details make perfection!"*

*So now we have the Zeus X Mesh so much for the Zeus X being the final Zeus Tank but for one i forgive them! I suppose some will say with the only main difference it's actually the same RTA, just different deck!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

They forgot the zues dripper with bf pin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (1/4/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 192341
> View attachment 192342
> 
> @Dhesan23 my zues dual mesh


No offence meant mate but i do prefer Geekvape's official version!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/4/20)

Just loving it! Been going a week now and still no need for rewick and flavor still excellent! 

Very excited about this one as its my very first Mesh RTA and cannot wait to post the review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PartyDave (1/4/20)

If you're interested, here's my review on it. I've been running a prototype for a month or so
https://vapebeat.com/vape-reviews/geekvape-zeus-x-mesh-rta-review

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (1/4/20)

PartyDave said:


> If you're interested, here's my review on it. I've been running a prototype for a month or so
> https://vapebeat.com/vape-reviews/geekvape-zeus-x-mesh-rta-review


I have been following reviews of it on the tube so will definitely check your take on it,thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/4/20)

Timwis said:


> No offence meant mate but i do prefer Geekvape's official version!


Yup, none taken . I'm content with having the predecessor to the Dual X.
The original Dual Mesh


----------



## Resistance (1/4/20)

I can't seem to share the you tube link to that review I saw. Will try and figure that one out and share it here.


----------



## Resistance (1/4/20)

Resistance said:


> I have been following reviews of it on the tube so will definitely check your take on it,thanks




nice review bro!


----------



## PartyDave (2/4/20)

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (2/4/20)

PartyDave said:


> If you're interested, here's my review on it. I've been running a prototype for a month or so
> https://vapebeat.com/vape-reviews/geekvape-zeus-x-mesh-rta-review


Will have a look but not until after i have written my review!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (2/4/20)

Timwis said:


> Will have a look but not until after i have written my review!


Didn't realise i made a joke!


----------



## Ruwaid (2/4/20)

@StompieZA Assuming you have tried the profile unity bud? Does the Zeus X use much more cotton than that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @StompieZA Assuming you have tried the profile unity bud? Does the Zeus X use much more cotton than that?



I havent but to be honest, i rewicked yesterday and imo it takes about the same amount used to wick a dual coil 2.5mm RTA. Perhaps slightly more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PartyDave (3/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @StompieZA Assuming you have tried the profile unity bud? Does the Zeus X use much more cotton than that?


One cotton bacon strip is enough. You can wick it lighter than the Unity because it won't leak like a sieve

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/4/20)

PartyDave said:


> One cotton bacon strip is enough. You can wick it lighter than the Unity because it won't leak like a sieve



I used half of one strip and then half the thickness, no leaking or flooding

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (3/4/20)

@Timwis @StompieZA the suspense is killing me!
When am I going to see your reviews on this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (3/4/20)

X-Calibre786 said:


> @Timwis @StompieZA the suspense is killing me!
> When am I going to see your reviews on this?


I could write mine now just really trying to make sure i'm not missing anything or my couple of builds and wicks haven't been flukes because this is rather good, especially considering they have used an existing design and simply added clamps for mesh and ceramic seat! will be over the weekend period!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PartyDave (3/4/20)

Be careful uploading your review, I got a wrap over the knuckles this morning


----------



## Timwis (3/4/20)

PartyDave said:


> Be careful uploading your review, I got a wrap over the knuckles this morning


For what reason?


----------



## StompieZA (3/4/20)

X-Calibre786 said:


> @Timwis @StompieZA the suspense is killing me!
> When am I going to see your reviews on this?



Geekvape told me that i can only post the review on 14th April so still two weeks.


----------



## Timwis (3/4/20)

StompieZA said:


> Geekvape told me that i can only post the review on 14th April so still two weeks.


Never said nothing to me but will hold fire, i don't mind when it's holding fire on a review it's when i am told it has to be posted by a certain or on a certain date when it means the product can't be tested enough i refuse to play ball, yes Voopoo you are the main culprits!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (3/4/20)

Timwis said:


> I could write mine now just really trying to make sure i'm not missing anything or my couple of builds and wicks haven't been flukes because this is rather good, especially considering they have used an existing design and simply added clamps for mesh and ceramic seat! will be over the weekend period!


Luckily i have tested a couple of pod mods so if i get bored can write up a review for one of them!


----------



## PartyDave (3/4/20)

Apparently they just forgot to tell people no to release their reviews yet. Unfortunately, mine has already been ranked by Google, so eh, no fault of mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (3/4/20)

PartyDave said:


> Be careful uploading your review, I got a wrap over the knuckles this morning


Party Pooper

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (3/4/20)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Party Pooper


And he got a smacked bottom lol!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PartyDave (3/4/20)

All in the name of exclusive news!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PartyDave (3/4/20)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Party Pooper


My review is still up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PartyDave (12/4/20)

Release date 30 April


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/4/20)

Around 12 of the biggest names have done reviews. A couple of them over a month ago. AmbitionZ VapeR did his review on 11 March. It looks like there is some confusion which Geekvape has not managed to control.

It looks like Geekvape sent this device out to almost all reviewers hoping that it will generate enough hype to make it a good seller.

I wonder how many good devices we miss because, for whatever reason, the manufacturer is unable to generate hype.

All the reviews so far have been very positive even although the device is really nothing new. One positive is that there is speculation that the mesh deck will fit the "old" Zeus X. If this is true it would be a positive development.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (12/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


>



But did he really properly test it?, i watched his Aegis Pod review after i wrote mine and he say's that the battery indication was 0-69% red and 70-100% Green that's all the info given in the manual but actually that's for charging and the biggest % of battery indication is Blue at 30%-69% so Green, Blue, Red which if he actually used it for more than it took the time to make the video he would just without question know!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


>




Thanks @Rob Fisher 
I love Todd and the way he explains things
Nice to see him reviewing a popular commercial atty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (13/4/20)

Liked this guy's review as well.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/4/20)

DJLsb Vapes is a good reviewer. He seems to be relatively unbiased and understands the technical side of vaping.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCo4AFXAUeus3oMgp4JZEjxA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/20)

Got my Zeus X Mesh today... was a bit apprehensive having not had much success with Mesh and the build turned out to be really simple! Always understood that thick through the mesh so I used one of the shoelace wicks it came with and man o man that is a lot of cotton... but let's soldier on.

I chose the 0.17Ω mesh. But it comes out at 0.22Ω on the mod. I don't like the low profile 810 tip so popped in the 810 to 510 adapter and tried a Siam Tower but the gap nailed my OCD so I have settled on a Siam 810 but it's not matchy-matchy... it's a baby blue tip.

I started at 32 watts... went to 40 watts and then 50 watts and up to 60 watts... I expected more of a difference in the vape between the increased wattage but it wasn't as big a change as expected. I have settled on 40 watts for now but will see how we go.

The flavour is pretty good but I will vape it for a few hours before making a final call. Love the fact it will never leak!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/20)

Baby Blue 810 Tip!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (18/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Got my Zeus X Mesh today... was a bit apprehensive having not had much success with Mesh and the build turned out to be really simple! Always understood that thick through the mesh so I used one of the shoelace wicks it came with and man o man that is a lot of cotton... but let's soldier on.
> 
> I chose the 0.17Ω mesh. But it comes out at 0.22Ω on the mod. I don't like the low profile 810 tip so popped in the 810 to 510 adapter and tried a Siam Tower but the gap nailed my OCD so I have settled on a Siam 810 but it's not matchy-matchy... it's a baby blue tip.
> 
> ...


Zeus X on a Stratum... like seeing a King of England in a baseball cap! Looks pretty damn cool!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (18/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Got my Zeus X Mesh today... was a bit apprehensive having not had much success with Mesh and the build turned out to be really simple! Always understood that thick through the mesh so I used one of the shoelace wicks it came with and man o man that is a lot of cotton... but let's soldier on.
> 
> I chose the 0.17Ω mesh. But it comes out at 0.22Ω on the mod. I don't like the low profile 810 tip so popped in the 810 to 510 adapter and tried a Siam Tower but the gap nailed my OCD so I have settled on a Siam 810 but it's not matchy-matchy... it's a baby blue tip.
> 
> ...


Yeah really don't know why some tanks come with those really low profile dip tips, not practical and nobody seems to like them. If you don't get on with this then mesh just isn't for you it streets ahead of the Profile and Unity!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/20)

The vape is a little "dry" for my liking and if I drip onto the mesh I get a much better vape so I guess my wicking needs some attention. I went back and watched Mark's review and I maybe need to thin out the tails a bit more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah really don't know why some tanks come with those really low profile dip tips, not practical and nobody seems to like them. If you don't get on with this then mesh just isn't for you it streets ahead of the Profile and Unity!



Agreed! Those low profile tips are just stupid stupid stupid and very annoying!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (18/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The vape is a little "dry" for my liking and if I drip onto the mesh I get a much better vape so I guess my wicking needs some attention. I went back and watched Mark's review and I maybe need to thin out the tails a bit more.



The wicking is a little tricky, ive also been trying several different ways to wick but once you get it right, its a very good flavorfull tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (18/6/20)

StompieZA said:


> The wicking is a little tricky, ive also been trying several different ways to wick but once you get it right, its a very good flavorfull tank.


I don't know whether it's because i don't chain vape but i just wick it like any other GTA style deck just obviously on a bigger scale with all that cotton, that's where i find this streets ahead of the Profile Unity and Kylin Mesh which are just too over engineered making wicking very awkward.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (18/6/20)

Timwis said:


> I don't know whether it's because i don't chain vape but i just wick it like any other GTA style deck just obviously on a bigger scale with all that cotton, that's where i find this streets ahead of the Profile Unity and Kylin Mesh which are just too over engineered making wicking very awkward.



When i just got it i wicked without issue then i started wicking and getting dry hits of sorts, tried a whole bunch of different wicking and eventually got it better. Changed from Cotton Bacon V2 to Prime and its a huge improvement. Wicked her yesterday and not one dry hit, super flavor and just awesome vape! Actually very easy to wick, I do the thinning then i make like a slight bowtie shape on the ends and cut the bottom part off side ways and then stick the top into the well and that seems to work great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (18/6/20)

StompieZA said:


> When i just got it i wicked without issue then i started wicking and getting dry hits of sorts, tried a whole bunch of different wicking and eventually got it better. Changed from Cotton Bacon V2 to Prime and its a huge improvement. Wicked her yesterday and not one dry hit, super flavor and just awesome vape! Actually very easy to wick, I do the thinning then i make like a slight bowtie shape on the ends and cut the bottom part off side ways and then stick the top into the well and that seems to work great.


I think it just suits how i normally wick a GTA style deck, some people who have had previous mesh RTA's might overthink it not believing their is no great trick to it with this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/6/20)

Timwis said:


> I think it just suits how i normally wick a GTA style deck, some people who have had previous mesh RTA's might overthink it not believing their is no great trick to it with this one.



This is my first mesh RTA so yeah im learning hahaha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JB1987 (18/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Got my Zeus X Mesh today... was a bit apprehensive having not had much success with Mesh and the build turned out to be really simple! Always understood that thick through the mesh so I used one of the shoelace wicks it came with and man o man that is a lot of cotton... but let's soldier on.
> 
> I chose the 0.17Ω mesh. But it comes out at 0.22Ω on the mod. I don't like the low profile 810 tip so popped in the 810 to 510 adapter and tried a Siam Tower but the gap nailed my OCD so I have settled on a Siam 810 but it's not matchy-matchy... it's a baby blue tip.
> 
> ...



Please let me know should you decide to sell uncle @Rob Fisher , having not had any luck with mesh in the past I would be keen to give this a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/20)

JB1987 said:


> Please let me know should you decide to sell uncle @Rob Fisher , having not had any luck with mesh in the past I would be keen to give this a go



Someone already has dibs. Sorry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

